# Crayfish



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Are these guys still common? I remember I used to see blue crays in the plant tanks at petco but recently I haven't been seeing them as often. Once the weather warms up I think I'm gonna take my bike round to a few pet stores and see if they'll order me one, or if I can find a bait shop near by I might just grab a bland one for a few cents.

Anyone kept these or still see them at your lfs?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

It's not crawfish season right now (too cold). Most of the blue and white crayfish and lobsters come from Australia, and the neighboring islands. It's the rainy season over there, so collecting is really hard. In a few months, things will open back up for crayfish. Most pet stores don't keep them in stock because they nip and claw at fish and each other. You will probably have to convince a lfs to order one for you. You may be better off checking online at a place like aquabid.


----------



## PLECO! (May 14, 2010)

my local pet store sells these guys in blue,white,orange,and normal.you can always go to a local pet-store and order them .I go to place called aquatic treasures and that place is beast.But the best place to go is maybe aqua bid.com it's like ebay but with live fish you can get those guys for 20 for 2 of them plus shipping


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

If you really want a crayfish and cant find one in a pet store, (depending on where you are) you could go and check any nearby lakes or rivers with rocky shorlines. I know that the lakes around my cabin (northwestern ontario) are full of them. They range around brown to browny red in coloration.


----------

